# biggest idiots in Bodybuilding



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

We have had a post on Aaron Lambo but there are lots of tards in Bodybuilding.

I will start

Tiny Iron


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

this pr**k and not just because of poor outdated bro science but because he gives out dangerous advice on drug stacks and is a complete supplement shill always pushing junk sarm's


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

But but but - he doesn't look that good.

He needs beer and pizza and ice cream and curry.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Biggest idiot in bodybuilding?

I vote Rich Piana / Piano / Paella / whatever.

Cos only he is right and everybody else is wrong.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Going to body building shows is like being Hans solo walking into a bar in star wars


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Biggest idiot in bodybuilding?
> 
> I vote Rich Piana / Piano / Paella / whatever.
> 
> Cos only he is right and everybody else is wrong.


 think bostin loyd stated recently rich is a c0ck , and they used to be buddies,


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> We have had a post on Aaron Lambo but there are lots of tards in Bodybuilding.
> 
> I will start
> 
> Tiny Iron


 Lol, just that



swole troll said:


> this pr**k and not just because of poor outdated bro science but because he gives out dangerous advice on drug stacks and is a complete supplement shill always pushing junk sarm's


 The head to body ratio tells me that this guy is skinny with reasonable felt size from AAS sadly.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Saw their joint YouTube.

They both looked friendly enuff back then.

Ah...the joys of 2 grams pw of tren, eh?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

If we are talking about peddling bs supplements there would be a very large list of big names in bbing.

Ronnie Coleman for one, peddles absolute shite through his social media.

Whereas Rich Piana doesn't feed you a crock of shite, but many regard him as an idiot.

So, what's the criteria?

Their physique, mindset, talking s**t?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Biggest idiot in bodybuilding?
> 
> I vote Rich Piana / Piano / Paella / whatever.
> 
> Cos only he is right and everybody else is wrong.


 But he's so ''honest'', just like Lee priest everything they say is true. He used to look good but now he looks like he's been molded out of plastic.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


>


 what the fvck has happened to his head and face ? what is that s**t ?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

ILLBehaviour said:


> what the fvck has happened to his head and face ? what is that s**t ?


 He's the guy educating everybody on how to do it properly.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

I vote this guy:









Calls himself vegan gains, and on his youtube channel does nothing other than slate anyone and everyone who is bigger than he is.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> He's the guy educating everybody on how to do it properly.


 i know, its dave grossland


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> I vote this guy:
> 
> View attachment 136498
> 
> ...


 hate that guy.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

ILLBehaviour said:


> what the fvck has happened to his head and face ? what is that s**t ?


 Is he a Doctor Who villain?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

B-Pak, Mike O Hearn, Rich Piana, Kris Gethin, Jim Stoppani

The list is endless, really. Pretty much most 'mainstream' bodybuilders that are too bad to compete and try make a quick buck by selling useless supplements.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Banzi :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> what the fvck has happened to his head and face ? what is that s**t ?


 He is under construction. Looks like he has taken the word "construction" too seriously and gets his facial done through a bag of cement.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Too many idiots


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

@Frandeman one of the biggest

:thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> @Frandeman one of the biggest
> 
> :thumb


 At least I look decent

Do you??


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> At least I look decent
> 
> Do you??


 Not today buddy not today!!

:thumbup1:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Too many idiots
> 
> View attachment 136501
> 
> ...


 Dam man, I like Marc Lobliner and Jerry ward...


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> I vote this guy:
> 
> View attachment 136498
> 
> ...


 I saw the comments he wrote on the account he used just before VG. He is very ill, lol.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCai_rFUeKv3X5ctvkPuNvrQ

I can't see a way to view them anymore. Talked a lot about speaking with aliens personally, attempting suicide, all sorts.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Ares said:


> I saw the comments he wrote on the account he used just before VG. He is very ill, lol.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCai_rFUeKv3X5ctvkPuNvrQ
> 
> I can't see a way to view them anymore. Talked a lot about speaking with aliens personally, attempting suicide, all sorts.


 Lot of vegans are like that mate, they choose extreme lifestyles as a sort of reaction because they feel deeply unhappy about some aspect of themselves.

I knew someone who worked at a call centre for some sort of organic herbal supplements company, she told me she'd get people who call up at 2 am, order some herbal crap, and then break down and start crying on the line..


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

todai said:


> Dam man, I like Marc Lobliner and Jerry ward...


 Jerry is probably the only youtube 'bodybuilder' I can stand. He does some s**t vids, like his weird shoe reviews and supp plugging.. but he seems very genuine in the way he shares his past and seems to have a healthy ego.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> Jerry is probably the only youtube 'bodybuilder' I can stand. He does some s**t vids, like his weird shoe reviews and supp plugging.. but he seems very genuine in the way he shares his past and seems to have a healthy ego.


 Alan Thrall has great content


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


>


 Dafuq, he's turned into a Marvel villain


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Mike O'Hearn, biggest tosser going. Sick of him constantly claiming he's natty. Cvnt!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

swole troll said:


>


 This fkcin idiot will be the next reason in the news why more people think the 2nd amendment is a very very bad idea. Just wait for it. Its gonna happen


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

todai said:


> Dam man, I like Marc Lobliner and Jerry ward...


 I used to

When I didn't know better


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

fvck it this wacko despite some of his content being accurate deserves another shout out as the bloke's just bat sh1t crazy on the whole


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Love this thread. I have contemplated this topic many times. I normally watch them when I am doing cardio on the bike.

some of them can be okay/informative but they are mostly complete tossers.

likes have been splattered liberally.

here is my addition to the list-Seth WIlliams


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


>


 Beat me to it. :lol:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Shaneyboy said:


> Love this thread. I have contemplated this topic many times. I normally watch them when I am doing cardio on the bike.
> 
> some of them can be okay/informative but they are mostly complete tossers.
> 
> ...


 This guy is a bellend!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

He's like a retarded Woody Harrelson :lol:


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Ares said:


> Jerry is probably the only youtube 'bodybuilder' I can stand. He does some s**t vids, like his weird shoe reviews and supp plugging.. but he seems very genuine in the way he shares his past and seems to have a healthy ego.


 What about the constant swearing & contradictions.

Then finishing last recently-saying he doesn't want to put on lbm & then proceeds to do a "time to grow" series.

I much prefer his older content.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

First places go to Mike O'Hearn and Mike Chang


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Chris Jones aswell, always talking about how much hes ballin and gets caught sneaking into a gym and stealing a protein shake :lol:

No roids just rage


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Test-e said:


> What about the constant swearing & contradictions.
> 
> Then finishing last recently-saying he doesn't want to put on lbm & then proceeds to do a "time to grow" series.
> 
> I much prefer his older content.


 I swear quite a lot myself so I guess I've never really picked up on it and admittedly.. not seen his new series as the title didn't interest me. +1 for the old stuff though definitely


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Chris Jones aswell, always talking about how much hes ballin and gets caught sneaking into a gym and stealing a protein shake :lol:
> 
> No roids just rage


 Yeah that was dumb and i'm sure he's not natty as well.

Other then that his advice and routines is pretty good.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> Yeah that was dumb and i'm sure he's not natty as well.
> 
> Other then that his advice and routines is pretty good.


 Okay im gonna say this once...diss ne again and ill slap the shyt out of you if we ever cross paths. I aint no friendly YouTube ***** dont let my rhymes give you that impression im no role model just a Playa that get ppl from shyt to fit...nothing else...like i said disss Me again and ill beat ya ass


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Best one yet


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Dafuq, he's turned into a Marvel villain


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 136500


 @FelonE is that you?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> [IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG][IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 136506
> 
> ...


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Drink a can of monster, eat a quest bar, eat some candy and sugary cereal.

Mocrowave a pizza and you'll get his physique...

cvnt sacked tankster as well and his YouTube channel has gone to s**t since. Power to the people!


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Im i the only one who has never heard of most of this people?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

killamanjaro said:


> Im i the only one who has never heard of most of this people?


 You're too busy making gainz.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @FelonE is that you?


 Sure is mate..........pretty cvnt ain't I?lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

killamanjaro said:


> Im i the only one who has never heard of most of this people?


 x2 on this.

The last fitness/bodybuilding dudes on Youtube I remember was twin muscle.

No idea if they still make videos though.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

AK-26 said:


> x2 on this.
> 
> The last fitness/bodybuilding dudes on Youtube I remember was twin muscle.
> 
> No idea if they still make videos though.



View attachment IMG_0013.JPG


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

This c**t.......why??? Cos he is a rubber mask wearing f**k-tard


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

This guy:

View attachment IMG_0016.JPG


He spews bro science, is disrespectful toward women, and bullies Bradley Martin for being smaller...


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Ulyses

Panda

Ohearn

Seid

All the fake natty cu**s


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

That ink and fitness bird who's sponsored by kaged muscle. Absolute c**t. Got motivational dog s**t seeping out of her.

Also Marc lobliner annoys me.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Favorite # - There is a multitude of jacka$$'s in the fitness arena, but nothing beats the all the hot a$$ that turn up at the shows, dressed to the 9's proclaiming to be a fitness gurus because youtube allows her to perform stiff leg dead lifts in tiny shorts.

Favorite #2 - All the fitness persons (celeb and pro) that don't follow my wife but watch all her stories on IG.

(Its okay if yall do it - At least yall speak when you see us, lol)

And in closing, its spelled 'favorite.'


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> Favorite # - There is a multitude of jacka$$'s in the fitness arena, but nothing beats the all the hot a$$ that turn up at the shows, dressed to the 9's proclaiming to be a fitness gurus because youtube allows her to perform stiff leg dead lifts in tiny shorts.
> 
> Favorite #2 - All the fitness persons (celeb and pro) that don't follow my wife but watch all her stories on IG.
> 
> ...


 It's not the spelling that matters. I didn't understand everything else.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

GaryMatt said:


> And in closing, its spelled 'favorite.'


 Pretty sure it's not unless you're in America. That is the preferred spelling over there. In Britain we spell it as favourite.


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> This guy:
> 
> 
> View attachment 136512
> ...


 And..... he wrote a book when he can't even read


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

GaryMatt said:


> And in closing, its spelled 'favorite.'


 You know it's called "English" yes? We invented the language, therefore our spelling is correct


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Charles Poliquin... absolute idiot. His articles are some of the most ridiculous things I've ever read. Like the one that says you will never make gains if your stomach acid levels are too low :lol:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Frost_uk said:


> And..... he wrote a book when he can't even read


 Which I have in pre-order.

The swoly bible!


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone mentioned this god yet?


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Too many idiots
> 
> View attachment 136501
> 
> ...


 That tiger fitness guy sounds permanently like he has sucked too much cock. Quite an achievement that.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Scott Alexander, you can pick either one :lol:


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

What about this titan. ? has he been mentioned yet? more muscle than serge nubret so he says.....









https://www.youtube.com/user/JuggernautFitnessTV

He has taken to maintaining his firearms collection on every one of his videos, the most annoying bit is the sound of him loading rounds into mags which he does EXTRA slow, 'click, scrunch,click'.

serge nubret.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Most of these guys look in better shape than your average UKM member so what's the issue?

I don't watch YouTube lifting videos so have no idea who they are.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> This guy:
> 
> 
> View attachment 136512
> ...


 And? He is fun.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> And? He is fun.


 I can't tell if they're being serious!?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Ares said:


> I can't tell if they're being serious!?


 Dead serious, his videos are fun to watch, plus he bashes crossfit.

Has anyone seen him without the bandana. Hiding male pattern baldness?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Dead serious, his videos are fun to watch, plus he bashes crossfit.
> 
> Has anyone seen him without the bandana. Hiding male pattern baldness?


 No I meant the people that don't like him! It's very very obviously a spoof channel :lol:

I think he's fu**ing hilarious!


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> And? He is fun.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> Drink a can of monster, eat a quest bar, eat some candy and sugary cereal.
> 
> Mocrowave a pizza and you'll get his physique...
> 
> cvnt sacked tankster as well and his YouTube channel has gone to s**t since. Power to the people!


 Whos tankster? And whats this channel called?


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Anyone mentioned this god yet?


 pissening.

Hilarious when he did order 66 on Rich Piana. Then got slapped for it :lol:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

GameofThrones said:


> Whos tankster? And whats this channel called?


 The online coach.

Tankster was a young lad he used to use as his bitch but seemed a nice guy. Think he got fed up and started coming into work late, he sacked him. YouTube turned on him, went from 20-40k daily views to 2-5k and loads of dislikes.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone know what is wrong with Jason Genova? I heard it is fetal alcoholism but not sure


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> Anyone know what is wrong with Jason Genova? I heard it is fetal alcoholism but not sure


 Some people are just retarded


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Anyone know what is wrong with Jason Genova? I heard it is fetal alcoholism but not sure


 He's already explained


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Some people are just retarded


 Order 66 on Spanish waiter. It's piss.


----------



## Henda929 (Oct 21, 2016)

Never really watch any of them but that fat bald blaha bloke and that Geneva clown are the worst I seen


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Some people are just retarded


 "You know how some people have bigger ears than others? Well, people's brains are like that too" -- Joe Rogan


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

I've got an unhealthy dislike of the bloke - bell end

Mike - six pack short cuts


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Arron Lambo wins....


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

Scott Alexander has to be up there are one of the biggest throbbers on the planet let alone the bb-ing industry


----------



## Mike_Hunt (Sep 2, 2012)

Dutch Scott


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike_Hunt said:


> Dutch Scott


 Him and Scott Alexander go into the same basket, I should have included him too! Dangerous pair of clowns


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

sen said:


> It's not the spelling that matters. I didn't understand everything else.


 Large amount off falseness on this end. People trying to act waaay larger than what they are.

I've only been in a few shows, I was also a background extra a few times. Having done this and my co-workers learning about it was tragic for me at work.

I cannot even begin to explain how bad. Not so much my immediate crew (very supportive of me) but management and other crews, OMG.

Say nasty things to my wife - Say nasty things to me at work - Act as though I have stolen something from them? - It is really bizarre. All of a sudden everyone had this horrible attitude with me. Here's the thing: I'm not even successful at the sh!t.

Its weird. This is the only venting platform I have.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

AK-26 said:


> Pretty sure it's not unless you're in America. That is the preferred spelling over there. In Britain we spell it as favourite.


 I know I was just messin. (troll moment)


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> You know it's called "English" yes? We invented the language, therefore our spelling is correct


 What is this 'Engrish" you speak of.

You're to right tho. :beer:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Panthro said:


> Scott Alexander has to be up there are one of the biggest throbbers on the planet let alone the bb-ing industry


 He must be phenomenally dumb to make you post! I've never heard of him but will have to Google him now...

(I remember you posting useful stuff in the dim distant past when I first joined  .)


----------

